
Black Hole Has Major Flare - nsns
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4753
======
pbhjpbhj
Describing an artists impression of something that's not visible as "a
diagram" doesn't sit well with me. I fear many people will see this and assume
it's actual photography - my first thought was "how the hell did they manage
to get that image" followed swiftly by "oh, it's a mockup; move along".

From the full image link,
[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/details.php?id=pia20051](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/details.php?id=pia20051)
:

"A supermassive black hole is depicted in this artist's concept, surrounded by
a swirling disk of material falling onto it. The purplish ball of light above
the black hole, a feature called the corona, contains highly energetic
particles that generate X-ray light. If you could view the corona with your
eyes, it would appear nearly invisible since we can't see its X-ray light. "

~~~
jjoe
_di·a·gram ˈdīəˌɡram /

noun 1\. a simplified drawing showing the appearance, structure, or workings
of something; a schematic representation. "a diagram of the living room"

verb 1\. represent (something) in graphic form. "the experiment is diagramed
on page fourteen"_

Not so bizarre use of the word _diagram_ based on its dictionary definition.

~~~
hellofunk
I agree, when I read "diagram" I don't think "photograph." This diagram is
more elaborate some others, but I don't think the first impression is to
assume it is a real photo when it is explicitly called otherwise.

